# Logo / Header / css Contest



## hotflirty (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Kreativen!

Wir von djznet.de  suchen nach einem neuen Outfit für unsere Internetseite. Geasucht wird ein neues Logo, ein Header und css Anpassung. Quasi ein Komplettes redesign der Seite. Grundlage Ist Phpnuke und die dort vorhandenen Templates.

Djznet.de ist ein Projekt von 4 Djs und einigen Helfern, die alle nebenberuflich viel Zeit für diese Sache opfern. 

Das jetzige Template gibt es auf Anfrage bei webmaster@djznet.de

Der Gewinner wird natürlich Lobend erwähnt, erhält 2 Monate Werbemöglichkeit mit einem Banner auf der Seite und 3 Techno Compilation CDs.

Der 2. Platz gewinnt 1 DJ Mixed CD von Chris Liebing
Der 3. Platz gewinnt 1 DJ-Mixed CD von Djane Lucca

http://www.djznet.de 

Mitmachen kann jeder, wir freuen uns über jeden Vorschlag ;-)

Fragen oder Anregungen entweder hier im Board oder unter webmaster@djznet.de

Liebe Grüsse
Kai


----------



## da_Dj (16. Juni 2004)

Hm ... hört sich ja intressant an, auch die Preise, schade, dass ich im Moment in andere Dinge involviert bin  Würde mich irgendwie mal reizen.

P.S. ick glob, dat ist nicht das richtige Forum dafür oder?


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juni 2004)

Bis wann braucht ihr das und gibts irgendwelche Richtlinien?!

Immerhin scheint ihr ja ein Script zu haben (php?) in das ihr die Grafiken wieder einbinden wollt, oder muss das auch noch gemacht werden?!

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## hotflirty (16. Juni 2004)

Stimmt ganz vergessen habe ich das Enddatum ;-) Kommt davon... naja also mir schwebt da so der 15.08.2004 im Kopf rum -> Denn am 01.09.2004 haben wir 3 Jähriges Jubiläum!

- Wir haben ein CMS im Einsatz: phpnuke 6.0 (braucht also nicht gemacht zu werden)

- Es sollte natürlich irgendwie die folgenden Punkte wiederspiegel:
- DJing
- Musik (Techno / House / Trance)
- Disco
- Partyfotos

ich setzte euch aber keine direkten Vorgaben, da ich echt einfach mal was neues sehen möchte ;-)

falls ihr noch Fragen habt: scheut euch nicht ...

kai


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juni 2004)

Okay, also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst du nur ein reines Startseitendesign. Muss das gescliced werden oder übernehmt ihr das? 

Und noch eine wichtige Frage, die ehrlich beantwortet werden sollte:
Wie viele Besucher habt ihr pro Tag auf eurer Seite?
Und darf nachher drunter stehn: Design by ...
(denn das sollte auf jeden Fall da sehen dürfen oder?! Muss ja ned allzu groß sein)

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Juni 2004)

Auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht der Spielverderber bin, aber für mich sieht das Ganze sehr nach Abzocke aus. Welcher Mensch setzt sich aus freien Stücken hin und arbeitet für 2 Monate Werbeplatz und ein paar CD's ein komplettes Design inklusive einer schönen CSS  für eine Webseite aus, die auch noch aus einem einfachen Template (ich bezeichne PHPNuke einfach mal so) besteht? Habt ihr selbst keine kreativen Köpfe im Bekanntenkreis, irgendjemand muss ja die vorgehende Seite "gestylt" haben...

Wenn so die Zukunft aussieht, dann mal gute Nacht werte Werbeagenturen. 

So, das musste ich einfach mal loswerden. Sorry für das konträr vom Thema abweichende Offtopic.


----------



## hotflirty (16. Juni 2004)

Also das phpnuke baut auf templates auf, im prinzip braucht man nur wenige datein anzupassen und ändert auf der ganzen seite das design.

aktuelle besucherzahlen:

Day Hits Files Pages Visits Sites KBytes 

Jun 2004 
Hits Daily Avg.:24515 
Files Daily Avg.:18068 
Pages Daily Avg.:694 
Visits Daily Avg.:206 
Sites:2577 
Kbytes:3832640 
Visits:2065 
Pages:6945 
Files:180687 
Hits:245158 

May 2004 
Hits Daily Avg.:28772 
Files Daily Avg.:21358 
Pages Daily Avg.:917 
Visits Daily Avg.:241
Sites:8842 
Kbytes:12209019 
Visits:7497 
Pages:28454 
Files:662120 
Hits:891947


>Und darf nachher drunter stehn: Design by ...
JA ;-) solang nicht dann plötzlich quer über die Seite steht desgin by ;-) ist das alles im grünen bereich ;-)

kai


----------



## hotflirty (16. Juni 2004)

zu diesem Thema "Abzocke" mal etwas: Da wir alle nur nebenberuflich das ganze betreiben und uns alle eher um das Thema Musik kümmern gibt es bei der Desgingeschichte 2 Probleme - a) wir sind einfach nicht so kreativ b) wir haben keine Zeit auch noch Desginer zuspielen (und c) wollen es auch garnicht)

Sicher ist  "der Gewinn" keine Bombe, aber immerhin - besser als garnicht - und es soll ja nun wirklich noch Leute geben wie wir die sich für etwas engagieren!

so ;-) Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit - wir wollen hier wirklich niemanden abzocken.


----------



## fluessig (17. Juni 2004)

Da ich mich mit phpnuke noch nicht auseinander gesetzt habe Frage ich jetzt einfach mal nach:
Die Templates können doch auch mit Bildern versehen werden, dh. ich kann den Rahmen um die einzelnen Komponenten beliebig gestalten, oder?

Oder wollt ihr diesen Teil komplett in CSS gemacht haben?


----------



## hotflirty (17. Juni 2004)

Würde beides gehen, wenn jemand Interesse hat, ich kann euch das jetzige Template einfach mal zusenden (pn oder email reicht).

mfg


----------

